# Firebombs



## diginit (Aug 20, 2004)

I was looking up again!l Last time it was insulators,This time,firebombs. I've heard these are collectable. The house this came from was built in 1915. What are the laws on selling and shipping such an item?(Imagine this delivered via UPS) Really thin glass. Made in New York and installed in California; in what year?. Any info is appreciated.                 Jim.


----------



## flasherr (Aug 20, 2004)

IM not sure the laws on the fire bombs. I believe one reason they quit using them is some had maybe not toxic but harmful chemicals in them. IM sure a google search will give you some more info. they are neat looking and that one seems to have survived very well
 Brian


----------



## bigkitty53 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Jim,
          Nice find! I'm afraid with my luck the only thing I'd find if I looked up would be that I'm standing directly underneath a bird![] I can't find any listing for your Shur-Stop grenade though I did find a listing for a; Rack,metal,with FOUR grenades,lightbulb-shaped,pyro ball on metal label.....$150-200.(Jim Megura's Official Price Guide Bottles 11th edition,pg.131.)
          You'd definately want to know what's in that thing before trying to ship it![:-]Some grenades just hold plain water,most contain an extinguisher like carbon tetrachloride, (whose fumes are dangerous to your health anyway!)and at least one company,(Childs Fire Extinguisher,Uutica,N.Y.-1890-1900) used 4 ounces of Sulphuric Acid![X(]
         Is there a patent number on that label?If you can pull up the patent it should tell what's in that thing.

 Hope this helps,and again,nice find!

 KAT


----------

